# New open-source CHAdeMO system



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Excellent work!

Are there lower limits to voltage, current or power?

If everything travels with the "vehicle", is it universal world power compatible wrt input AC grid power?

Can it work as a DC conversion controller from non-EV DC sources off grid?


----------



## Isaac97 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi John,
This is the car side of the charger -- it communicates with a CHAdeMO station for fast charging. No lower limit for current, but most CHAdeMO stations only go down to ~200V or so (as Zero Motorcycles found out the hard way).
Paired with Rich mans ChaDeMo charger (3-phase) - openinverter forum or Poor mans ChaDeMo charger (1-phase) - openinverter forum you could charge from any AC power supply.
With one of those set up for buck or boost as necessary it is definitely possible to charge from any DC source (provided sufficient power).

-Isaac


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

thanks for clarifying, great info


----------



## tks007 (Feb 16, 2020)

Very nice, not to complain but wy are those parts relative expensive? exotic?


----------



## Isaac97 (Jun 3, 2019)

High cost is due partially to the IVT shunt, which generally goes for ~$150 and is rather rare - it's very helpful for CHAdeMO because of its accuracy and CAN features.
Then the Leaf VCU from EVBMW is 300euros (357USD). I'm hoping that the new CHAdeMO controller being developed will be less expensive.
What you're paying for is tested, working hardware and direct code compatibility, since this hardware is used by the developers. Low cost/bleeding edge hardware is definitely possible.

A budget variant could utilize a Due, CAN shield, EEPROM chip, and analog voltage/current monitoring (maybe LEM HAS sensors).
Arduino Comptabile DUE R3 Board with Atmel SAM3X8E ARM Cortex-M3 CPU | eBay - $35
Dual CAN Bus Interface For Arduino Due With Extended Power Range - $55
M24M02-DWMN3TP/K STMicroelectronics | Integrated Circuits (ICs) | DigiKey - $3
Then add your own sensors, edit the code to work with them, and you're ready to go.

Contactors etc. are still necessary - I'm using a pair of Leaf ones
NISSAN LEAF CONTRACTOR MAIN RELAY 2014-15 | eBay

So minimum price of $200 plus CHAdeMO plug cost. There's your budget option, take your pick 

-Isaac


----------



## tks007 (Feb 16, 2020)

Very nice Isaac! I really can appreciate the effort some people take Todo this stuff.


----------



## sooneraviator (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like a perfect fit for this Boxster repower out here in Oklahoma. Hi Isaac! It's Jesse. Pretty good little forum here.


----------

